# I need help getting my mind around buying a GTR



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi all,

I bought myself a GTR just over a month back, but immediately felt I had made the wrong decision.

This was mostly due to not being able to use the speed in London, not really using the car much due to only driving to work and back and using the people wagon at the weekend.

As a result I started to think, why did I choose this instead of my trusty cheap SLK 350 which was fast enough.

On top of this, the GTR was the most expensive car I'd ever bought and I began to think it was good but was it £30k better than what I had before good? The answer at the time was no.

To top this, my wife wasn't really keen - which always makes me uncomfortable about spending big money on something. She told me today that it's not expensive cars she is against - as she confirmed she likes the Audi R8. She doesn't "get" the GTR - that's all.

So I sold the GTR a week after I bought it.

Anyway, from that day I started to regret that too, and though I can throw the SLK all over the place and ring its neck, you know when you have that feeling that it's time to move on, no matter how much you convince yourself, the car's days are numbered.

So now I find myself looking to go back to the GTR but what worries me is that I'll feel the same again, and that I am being impetuous and would be better of waiting a while.

My problem is what would I be waiting for - other than to prove to myself I am not so spoiled that I can't wait for things because so far I have been.

My previous reasons for selling have been somewhat mootified (is that a word?) 

the value of money has changed a bit for me because I have seen my business take off.

the desire to buy the new car has dropped off as I don't believe it will be 25k better.

The problem justifying because it isn't used enough has been removed because if anything it keeps the mileage down and makes the car feel more special each time I drive it. Before I treated it like a necessity, now I totally want to view it as a luxury and say screw the cost, life is too short.

My thought process is, the GTR is a bit of a one trick pony - it's fast......now what?

But equally, I stare at the model I have of one on my desk every day. I drive past a 2011 DMG every day on my way to work and turn my head and think wow.

Is it right to buy a car if you are semi in two minds?

Has anyone else bought one not knowing for sure if it's right for them? Is that the reason why so many are for sale at the moment?

Am I being an idiot and lining myself up to need to sell it again?

Someone please help me!


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

I hear the flap of the men in white coats coming. LOL


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what everyone I know will think!

But then the first one sold so quickly that many people didn't even know I bought it.

I could even say I sent it away to be painted and it's the same one!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn youre one confused dude! :runaway:

Dont buy a car if your in two minds about it, even less if youve already had one had one and sold it! 

if you live in London buy a smart car, or an underground ticket. 

Even better, move out of London its clearly not doing you any good! lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually I get to drive to work in 70mph roads but only for 5 miles. I live in the suburbs (right near Mill Hill Nissan in fact) so I avoid the underground like the plague. I certainly am confused though!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I've heard of buyer's remorse, but I think selling after one week is possibly taking it a bit too far.:runaway:

To be honest, I think you sold too quickly. I think the GTR is a car that takes its time working its way under your skin. But it does this with almost everyone who owns one. Just takes on average more than a week to do so.

I'd get another and tell yourself you are going to keep it for at least 3-6 months, then make sure you give yourself the opportunity to appreciate it - ie get it out of London onto some decent roads, maybe do a track day or two or sign yourself up for a day at millbrook with CATDT (thoroughly recommended if you've not done it before). If you do this, I'd be very surprised if after those 3-6 months you haven't concluded that you like it. Your Mrs might still hate it, but at that point it won't matter. :thumbsup:

Good luck!
Mick


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Most people i know that have a GT-R love driving quick real quick.

Thats what is was built to do,the fact your wife does not "get it" sums it up really,she wouldn't mind being seen in a flash looking R8 but a Datsun :nervous: 

Dont buy another one :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

my wife loves mine although she is wising up to the cost ( despite my campaign of deceit, smokescreen and mis-information:runaway

the traditional cure used by GTR lovers for an objecting wife, may work


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am not too worried about the wife.

She very rarely goes in my car. She knows I am a car nut and that I know what I like and why I like it. she's also not against being seen in it. She much preferred the GTR to the 4 evos I had before, she hated my impreza 22B because of the garish blue with gold wheels, and she was very pleasantly surprised by the build quality of the gtr, just didn't like not being able to raise the seat as she tends to sit as close to the a-pillar as possible.

That's her choice. I like to think that I don't care what she likes, but I hate that very slightly uncomfortable feeling I get. I suspect it wouldn't last long if I held on to it long enough to give the car a real chance.

Funnily enough the bit that upset me most was that the best drive I had in it was dropping it off at Iain Litchfields when I sold it. it remains the most impressive car I've owned so far and I'd like to think I simply didn't give it enough of a chance.

But I've not seen anyone else complain of buyers remorse when considering their newly purchased GTR!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I did try to put you off when you phoned me by telling you they were firm, needed frequent servicing and were costly to run, but costs seemed the least of your worries and it sounds like you got a good deal buying and hopefully selling.

For a road car they seem like overkill because the visibility, speed limit or traffic are nearly always the limiting factor. Without the opportunity to stretch their legs they seem a bit pointless to me though, and have all the compromises that go with it. May as well get all manner of relatively slow but "nice" German machinery that has better refinement, ride, service intervals, economy.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not really sure what has changed for you, if the wife didn't like it then she won't now will she? It's still the same car. You're still in the same house. So why the second thoughts?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

from reading your post it seems to me that your wife has contributed to you being in the state of mind that you are about owning a GTR. In fact that reminds of some people around me who says the same thing evey time I say I'm buying a 35 GTR, there is always someone who comes out with "why not an R8 or another Gallardo for similar money?" but they are all missing the point. They only care about the looks of the car not so much about its performance and passion involved. I think if you want to own one again you genuinely need to be passionate about having one. As for going fast... the idea of buying a fast car in reality isn't to be driving at high speeds all the time, but knowing that you can drive fast now and then is what tempts us to buy a fast car. Similarly you could argue that many owners spend thousands £££ to modify their car in an attempt to go even faster, is that completely a useles thing to do as they can't go fast anyway? so why do it? but that's not the point though is it? The fact that they can go fast is what the purpose is I think not that they can do it day in day out.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

We've already corresponded about this Adam, but frankly, if you're not going to drive it fast, don't get a GT-R!
But if there's the smallest part of your brain that enjoys driving fast, almost nothing else will do.

It really is that simple, I think.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

You say its the most impressive car you've owned, but you sold it after a week???

I'm not sure I fully understand your dilemma if I'm being honest, after I bought my car there was more chance of me selling the wife after a week than the car lol!! To be honest I don't think you should get another, because I believe the GT-R is a car that you need to really want to fully appreciate.

I spend 90% of time in my GT-R wafting around under 2,000 rpm simply enjoying the car's clunks and grinds it fills me with joy every time I drive it, yeh the cars capable of massive speeds but I get more fun out of driving the back roads around me at under 60 mph (!) once warm clicking down that gearbox before a sharp left hander is an amazing feeling, one I have never felt in any of my previous cars.

The GT-R is an amazing car, but it sounds like its not for you


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a good listener for £500/hr-may fall asleep though!:runaway:

Suggest you don't get one. My wife hated my 911, drove it a handful of times but only when our other vehicles were unavailable....it is a pain as each time they get in and complain it does drag you down-on average i did perhaps 1 mile before there were complaints. GTR is a much better ride than a Porsche and as we know a much better vehicle if you want to drive a car. If you are just in and out of town i'd stick with the merc or wait until you make more money and then spoil yourself with a GTR to play with! If you were relieved to sell that should tell you a lot.....plenty of opportunities to buy cars in the future!!:thumbsup:
I love the GTR but it's all new to me. Had mine 3 weeks and I am in the country. Even there it is tough to really use the beast.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Man up Adam and quit your jibber jabber.


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I should add that my wife wanted me to buy a Range Rover (even though she has a Disco), I nearly bought the new Cayenne...but it just didn't press my buttons....then I discovered the GTR, drove it, smiled and bought it and screw everyone else type of thing!!!! My wife asked me if it was a 4WD and I said yes-she actually thought i'd bought a Nissan 4X4 type of vehicle which is hysterical when she found out what it was.....and I genuinely didn't mislead her-got to laugh eh! Been very amusing at dinner parties of late!!!!:chairshot


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Move away from London, get a nice house in the country with some great roads between you and work. Problem solved!

You should be infatuated with a car that you are spending that much money on and if you have any qualms then for Gods sake, buy something else. The R8 is a great looking car, I've tracked the V8 version but just feels sluggish compared to my baby  Much less pratical too but great for posing. Depends what you want from a car I suppose and it doesnt sound like the R35 ticks enough boxes for you.

I might end up with a contract in London sooner or later but I wont be taking the car up there. Last time I did I f*cked my alloy up in a car park which must have been designed for matchbox cars.

Porker 997turbo's are down below £50k now . . get a nice zorst and remap on one of those too. . . 

Saw a DBS just over £80k if you fancy pushing the boat out, would be quick, comfortable sat in traffic, Mrs would probably approve but then for that price you could get the V10 R8.

Worse predicaments to be in eh!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks fir the advice guys, it does help clarify my thoughts.

I should explain that the wide doesn't hate it and knows I love it just doesn't know why. It was her lack of blessing that probably cemented my concerns last time. These were based around money and so I moved fast for a clean break and to avoid unrecoverable losses.

Eg no extra owners on the car, and I was inside the insurance and tracker cooling of period so cancelled without loss.

I have to really love a car and in all honesty there's nothing else that appeals to me at all. I hate 911s the engine is in the wrong place, and anything above that I see as a poser's car when the gtr can match them without shouting look how rich I am. I am not into the image or badge snobbery. I love the fact that the gtr is a giant killer.

Also the ride and cost to run in or out of London doesn't bother me at all. After multiple evos I find the gtr perfectly refined. It also drinks the same amount of fuel as the slk.

I get a huge buzz from tuning cars and driving fast, but maybe not as fast as this thing can go. My previous cars which John (thistle) knows all about were plenty quick but this is something else. There's something I like about knowing it's there but I am very happy to pootle about.

I think I am closing in on the conclusion that I need to give it a longer trial.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

"the force is strong with this one"


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Put wifey in the passengers seat, find a twisty road and explore the limits of grip....if she gets out and isn't impressed then she'll probably be bent over getting sick, 

My Missus loves the GTR more then me and that's saying something, it hard not to be impressed with such immense acceleration


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that if your in 2 minds then don't get it. To be honest I am not sure what anyone on here can contribute to change your mind because if you don't like the car then you don't like it and nothing anyone can say on here should change your mind.

Cars are like colours..... Everyone likes different ones. People rave about the R8 V10 and I was thinking about swapping my Ferrari F430 for one. However, after driving it, I wasn't blown away by its power as it was no quicker than my F430. Also I felt I was sitting in a bog standard Audi A3 and not a £120k car. Therefore I thought this car wasn't for me.

You need to just get a car you like and if you liked the SLK350 then I would look at the SL55 AMG as you can get some 3 year old ones for £50-£60k.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

She gets sick and scared. I showed her once got the same reaction as I did in 550bhp of 22B OH NY GOD STOP STOP STOP ENOUGH I'M GOING TO BE SICK.

She's fine if she's driving but that's not going to happen except on an empty track.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

buy a r8 then 

but then you'll want a gtr when you get smoked by one

lol

honestly tho i agree with most of the posts here.. dont get one! you'll most definitely sell it sooner or later.. 

sounds like you need a car that is slightly more 'practical' than the gtr.. m3 maybe?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife doesn't really "get" my GTR but then she's not the one paying for it! More to the point, she pretty much gets what she wants from me, within reason, so it was completely my decision to get one, regardless of what she thinks may be better alternatives. It seems your wife made the decision to sell it rather than you but I may be wrong.

I personally don't think you should get another R35 but I equally don't believe you should buy an R8 either, they only sound better. Unless you are prepared to venture out of London for some "blasting about" you would be better with a nice little urban car.

As an aside, your comment about viewing the value of money is a little strange. You shouldn't lose the value of money, no matter of how much or how little you have.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

One thing for sure, you'd never hang yourself!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

May I make a suggestion...could you look at the balance sheet of wife vs car. just what does it cost to trade her out vs the car debacle....worth a few mins thought methinks!:thumbsup:


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

good advice tazzmazz


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

oops tazzmaxx!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> good advice tazzmazz


I'll remember that! Use the edit facility next time.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's the wife who likes the r8, not me.

The only car I have any interest in buying is the gtr.

Nothing else at any price appeals to me on any level.

Not sure what people mean when suggesting something more practical, a lli said was it's difficult to use the speed of the gtr but I cam fix that with the odd drive into Hertfordshire or tracks days.

As for the value of money, I'm not losing it so much as finding it easier to justify the cost of the gtr because I have a little more than I did a few months back.

My mind is made up, but even if its a mistake, I'm going to give it a fair go this time.

Going to see it tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> It's the wife who likes the r8, not me.
> 
> The only car I have any interest in buying is the gtr.
> 
> ...


I don't think you should have any negativities in mind thinking it could be a "mistake" that shows you are still uncertain. but hope you do get one and not regret it in any way in the times to come :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Have fun, at the end of the day it's only money and it comes and goes, enjoy life!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hooray - full support!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Could not make any sense of this thread until Today. I guess if you are going to to get in this much of a mess over a car purchase, you are probably not much good at dates either? 


Rich


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

You're in life for a good time, not a long time.....DO IT!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I've always found that Women and cars are mutually exclusive. They very rarely see eye to eye unless she's utterly awesome or doesn't care either way.

I brought the car I have for me, it is my own and one elses business.

As for the "Wifey" I suspect she had expectations, what were those expectations? Whilst it's too late in the day for yourself it may help realise what she was expecting and what you were expecting are two different things.

If the expectation that this is your purchase, then you need to lay down the law in some respects. 

If the expectation that this is a family purchase (ie wifey was somewhat involved in the procurement process) then I think a GTR in london is not the way the forward ( been there done that , got the shirt, the GTR remains parked up most of it time, I only play with the car during the weekends when I can)

If it was a family car you need, get a something comfortable on the inside and diesel ( Audi A8 or something like that). The thinking behind this is that London is pretty much a mobile parking zone these days so if you have to sweat it you may as well sweat it in some luxury) Forget sports cars in London just to much hassle.

As for getting another GTR give it a year or two, and if you haven't brought one by then, then you won't buy one again I suspect.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Rich-GT said:


> Could not make any sense of this thread until Today. I guess if you are going to to get in this much of a mess over a car purchase, you are probably not much good at dates either?
> 
> 
> Rich


Never went on a date, but somehow managed to never be single.

Been married six years, so maybe I have the seven year itch coming up!

I really did get myself into a state - ridiculous - definitely going down the enjoy life route now.

Car viewing at 2pm today.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GavGTR said:


> I've always found that Women and cars are mutually exclusive. They very rarely see eye to eye unless she's utterly awesome or doesn't care either way.
> 
> I brought the car I have for me, it is my own and one elses business.
> 
> ...


Wise words - so here's the thing.

I love the car still and I can't spend proper money unless I love the car. So it would literally be GTR or something like a golf gti dsg and save some money. am saving money anyway so that's dull.

My car is not a family car at all. My children have never been in my car, my wife rarely does. 

As for living in London, I use the term loosely. I never drive my car into town, there's no need, its for commuting against traffic in winter 5 miles each way and for fun and nothing more. It is purely for my use.

The only reason the wife is involved is because I like her to be happy and although where cars are concerned her opinion is not exactly informed, as my best friend in life, I do want her input.

I just get uncomfortable - as you saw from the sale - because I didn't like her input.

There's no way, being a complete car nut, that I can wait two years, to see how I feel. That's two years of my life I could be enjoying a gtr.

Like I said, I've made up my mind and I'm thankful for everyone's contribution on here. I'm going to give it a decent chance to see if it can maintain my happiness (I'm pretty confident it can). If it can't I'll be more upset that I am a car nut with no car to obsess about. 

Thanks all. will report back if I buy the car.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> There's no way, being a complete car nut, that I can wait two years, to see how I feel. That's two years of my life I could be enjoying a gtr.


Sold to that man! Good to hear you've come to your senses. Get one (another one) and enjoy it. Just don't think about what you'll replace it with when the time comes. That's the really hard question, best deferred for as long as possible. Good luck.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've already decided to replace it with a 2011 car when the time comes.

btw I just agreed the purchase!!


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Effort Sir. I hope you enjoy your purchase when it arrives and stays for a little longer...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It has no choice to. I am going on holiday the day after it arrives, and won't be in the country to sell it, so immediately it has outlasted the other one!!!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Is this for real? Yesterday you had Bought & Sold a GT-R having kept it for a Week and were undecided on having another one?

Now less than 24hrs later there is a 2011 GT-R ordered, and you have already got a delivery date that happens to be the Day before you go on Holiday.

My life seems somewhat pedestrian in comparison...


Rich


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, the bought and sold one was about 6 weeks ago.

Yesterday I was struggling but knew if I made up my mind which one I'd be buying. Today I agreed it.

The MY2011 is me saying that when the time comes, I know what I'll want.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Another day, another car, ho hum....tough old life


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> The MY2011 is me saying that when the time comes, I know what I'll want.


I can't quite follow this, in one post you are saying that you have agreed the purchase and another car is on it's way, and then you say about when the time comes. Unless I'm reading this wrong it looks like a conflict between having ordered the car and thinking about ordering it.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

See post 40 above - I think OP is answering the point I made about not knowing what to replace a GTR with (other than another one of course).
Mick


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> No, the bought and sold one was about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday I was struggling but knew if I made up my mind which one I'd be buying. Today I agreed it.
> 
> The MY2011 is me saying that when the time comes, I know what I'll want.


Put me down as first refusal when you get fed up of your new one in a month. Give you £45k.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lol.

Listen to Mickv.

I just bought a 2010.

I was just saying that when the time comes I'll buy a 2011 to replace this one.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Only a 2010 model ......... ah ok ........ £35k then 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You`ll love it ........ enjoy
:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Collected this morning and drove straight to robbie @ valet magic.

Full detail and 4 wheel returb needed - going for gloss gunmetal.

Also considering full front end clear wrap, as stone chips are shocking.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Blimey son - you dont hang about. Done the right thing though.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A year old and it needs the wheels refurbed?

Who drove it, my wife?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Collected this morning and drove straight to robbie @ valet magic.
> 
> Full detail and 4 wheel returb needed - going for gloss gunmetal.
> 
> Also considering full front end clear wrap, as stone chips are shocking.


Hope you enjoy it - were you at the Ring last year and took the 'Roc round?? Give it time it grows on you and R8 is not even close to as quick. One of my colleagues has a brand new V10 Spider and is pissed at the extra £70K it cost him for not as many looks or performance.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have no interest in R8, my wife is just using it as an example that some cars she considers to be expensive she wouldn't mind if I bought.

Irrelevant, as I have said on many occasions, even with lottery money, other than an my11, there's no car I'd rather have.

As for wheels being curbed, apparently it was old owners wife.

Paintwork isn't good, has a few nasty scratches an really needs a full robbie so it's getting it.

Am hoping the full clear front wrap will stop it happening again.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations chap enjoy it this time


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Hope you enjoy it - were you at the Ring last year and took the 'Roc round?? Give it time it grows on you and R8 is not even close to as quick. One of my colleagues has a brand new V10 Spider and is pissed at the extra £70K it cost him for not as many looks or performance.


That was a different Adam, the one we know took delivery of a Daytona blue one, on 1st March. He, me and a few others are doing the Evo Evening track day in May, if you're down here Roger.....


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations Adam. Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you keep the wife Adam or send her in for a rebore!


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice one Adam....

I pick up my car in 12 days and 10 hours  White 59 Reg 2010 registered Black edition.

Everyone on this forum recommends detailing from Robbie after getting it from a dealer. On a white car I didnt see many scratches or chips, so wondering how extra special it will be with it.

I alsi saw a V10 Blue R8 when I looked at the GTR....... didnt stand out like the GTR. But hey I am bias and speaking to a bias audience.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

mct said:


> Nice one Adam....
> 
> I pick up my car in 12 days and 10 hours  White 59 Reg 2010 registered Black edition.
> 
> ...



Firstly congratulations on the purchase :clap:

On the Storm white GTR it is more about adding depth and clarity to the paint more than removing swirl marks which like you said are very tricky to see without the right lighting.
The other big factor is the protection side of things that I put on the car.

It will only be the protection detail you require if you want anything done at all :thumbsup:

Just let me know or pop over for a coffee 

Robbie


----------

